# Clown and rubber lipped pleco



## janusz (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello,
I have clown pleco, which id kind a lazy eagle eater. If I buy rubber lipped pleco would they live peaceful together in one tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Clown plecos are not the best algae eaters, they are wood eaters. The should be fine together as long as the tank is big enough for 2 plecos.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Susan. You need drift wood in the tank if you have a Clown Pleco. They actually don't mind being kept with others of their own kind (I have 2 and they get along great.)

Like Susan said, IF you have the room, you can try it. But don't rely on the Rubber Lip to be fed by the algae. You will still have to feed it algae wafers, zucchini, etc... so it doesn't starve.


----------

